# Christmas monies... Dart frogs!



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I've decided I fancy some dart frogs next... Not entirely sure which ones, as there are SO many to choose... but hey! I've gotta let the viv grow first anyway.
If anyone's got any pictures of their own set-ups and can give me any advice then I'd be real grateful.
Also, are there any species I should avoid as a beginner to dart frogs?
Cheers guyyyys!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

this is my terribiis viv, has a sloping floor with a pool along the front, there is a heat mat on the side, which is only rarely on, the lighting is a 2 and 5% uv, a fan comes on every hour or so and blows warm air into the tank from under the light hood, temp is 23-24 in the day and 19 at night


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm told auratus are good beginner's frogs. The biggest issue seems to be sufficient food!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ben W said:


> this is my terribiis viv, has a sloping floor with a pool along the front, there is a heat mat on the side, which is only rarely on, the lighting is a 2 and 5% uv, a fan comes on every hour or so and blows warm air into the tank from under the light hood, temp is 23-24 in the day and 19 at night


That looks nice. What size is it and how many are in there?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ben W said:


> this is my terribiis viv, has a sloping floor with a pool along the front, there is a heat mat on the side, which is only rarely on, the lighting is a 2 and 5% uv, a fan comes on every hour or so and blows warm air into the tank from under the light hood, temp is 23-24 in the day and 19 at night


Oh, that is fab! Really nice setup mate!:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm told auratus are good beginner's frogs. The biggest issue seems to be sufficient food!:lol2:


I love the blue/bronze morphs and the green/black.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Its about 2 foot long and about 18 inches deep, there are 4 in there.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ben W said:


> Its about 2 foot long and about 18 inches deep, there are 4 in there.


That amount would do me.
Can you use clearseal tanks, or should you use something like an exo terra?
Cheers for your help.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I have another viv for more darts and its an exo terra, its a good tank, but i far prefer the purpose built dart viv and it was about the same price.

it would be great for darts that need fruit flies or micro crix as food as there is nearly zero chance of them escaping.

empty dart viv shown below


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I've got lots of different auratus, got the black and green, the blue and black and the bronze and green  getting some leucs this week!! can't wait.

this is one of my tanks, the rest are pretty similar!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jennie that is an AMAZING setup! Ooh, I really want some PDFs now...


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

this is another tank, my blue and black auratus, you can just see her!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Jennie that is an AMAZING setup! Ooh, I really want some PDFs now...


 
thank you! :blush:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great vivs! When I started my first frogs were tincs, great colours and a nice size frog. I am told that tricolors are a great beginner frog as well as all the others mentioned. Tricolors are quite bold and active, they are also very easy to breed. They are one of the cheapest. I am currently using an exo for my PDF's but not by choice ( she who must be obeyed thinks they look neat) a purpose built false bottom is much better as fruit flies don't escape. On my latest dart viv I have taken the vent off the front of the exo and glued mesh to it to stop the flies escaping.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> thank you! :blush:


They are pretty freaking sweet. You have many escapees?



fatlad69 said:


> Great vivs! When I started my first frogs were tincs, great colours and a nice size frog. I am told that tricolors are a great beginner frog as well as all the others mentioned. Tricolors are quite bold and active, they are also very easy to breed. They are one of the cheapest. I am currently using an exo for my PDF's but not by choice ( she who must be obeyed thinks they look neat) a purpose built false bottom is much better as fruit flies don't escape. On my latest dart viv I have taken the vent off the front of the exo and glued mesh to it to stop the flies escaping.


I thought they might be able to escape through the vent, or even the gap between the glass.
Hmmm... purpose built sounds like hard work.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I use exo's, but heavily adapted! I use them purely because I was given them for free! lol. i've got some clear perspex cut to fit the top mesh areas (not under the light unit though) and siliconed it in, and siliconed up all the other holes, put a 'wedge' in by the door hinges and bobs your uncle, no escaping flies and humidity stays where it should.

tricolours are a good first dart, they are hardier, good apetites, easy to breed, etc. but I find their colours a little duller than other PDF's. which is why I don't have any.
They are the cheapest PDF to buy i've noticed.

I would recommend the green and black auratus for a first dart. they are bold, got good apetites and to be honest I find it hard to stop mine from breeding! lol.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I use exo's, but heavily adapted! I use them purely because I was given them for free! lol. i've got some clear perspex cut to fit the top mesh areas (not under the light unit though) and siliconed it in, and siliconed up all the other holes, put a 'wedge' in by the door hinges and bobs your uncle, no escaping flies and humidity stays where it should.
> 
> tricolours are a good first dart, they are hardier, good apetites, easy to breed, etc. but I find their colours a little duller than other PDF's. which is why I don't have any.
> They are the cheapest PDF to buy i've noticed.
> ...


Yeah! That's what I want! What size exo do you use/recommend for a group of 4 green and black auratus?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

i've got 3 in a 60cm by 45 by 45. but the biggest you can afford is always best


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah definitely. I'm gonna look at tanks tomorrow. A large clearseal a no-no?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

depends really! what sort of hood does it have? it's keeping the humidity and the food in that's what's important.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> depends really! what sort of hood does it have? it's keeping the humidity and the food in that's what's important.


I believe they come with plastic hoods. Is ventilation not as important with darts?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yes it is important too. I find mine get enough ventilation from the section of mesh that is not covered up under the lighting unit. Plus I open the doors most days to either feed, or to mist.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah. The clear-seals don't have front opening doors. They're just aquarium tanks.
Just reasonably cheap and look easiest to modify.
Maybe if I got a fan to blow warm air in every now and again (like Ben W does), that would aid ventilation.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

that could work. would need more thought on how it would work, but seems feasible!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> that could work. would need more thought on how it would work, but seems feasible!


I'm quite excited now haha.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

what size are you thinking of buying? jsut remember once you've put in your false bottom (if using one) drainage layer, then your soil, and other things, you'll lose a lot of height!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Well lengthwise I was thinking around 2 feet, then some height as I've heard they sometimes like to climb a little (and obviously the amount of layers).
I'm not sure about using a false bottom, but I would like a shallow pond.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

just remember that the 'pond' will need cleaning everyday! and lifting that in and out of a lid access only tank might be tricky! I don't actually have any standing water in my tanks! Also remember that keeping more than one female can result in them fighting and they have been known to drown each other!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> just remember that the 'pond' will need cleaning everyday! and lifting that in and out of a lid access only tank might be tricky! I don't actually have any standing water in my tanks! Also remember that keeping more than one female can result in them fighting and they have been known to drown each other!


Perhaps not then! Hmmm... Creating a fake bottom looks so difficult!


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ive recently converted a 2.5ft fluval aquarium into a home for my 3 new tricolors. i had to make it frogproof by using silicone up the sides of the background so they cant get behind it and a large piece of fine netting between the tank and hood. i siliconed the netting to the top of the background so they cant get over the top and then cut a square flap in the middle of the net so i can get in and out but the frogs cant! seems to have worked all three doing well :2thumb: (theres a pic in my albums.)


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> Ive recently converted a 2.5ft fluval aquarium into a home for my 3 new tricolors. i had to make it frogproof by using silicone up the sides of the background so they cant get behind it and a large piece of fine netting between the tank and hood. i siliconed the netting to the top of the background so they cant get over the top and then cut a square flap in the middle of the net so i can get in and out but the frogs cant! seems to have worked all three doing well :2thumb: (theres a pic in my albums.)


I like that! It is possible then.
I think I'll do something similar to that.
I'd quite like a stream or waterfall instead of dishes though...
Owhh.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

personally i wouldnt use exo terras for darts by the time youve messed around with it and got it suitable to house them it wouldnt have been any dearer to use a viv made for darts.
All my dartfrogs are in ent type vivs heres a few pictures
my golden mantella








my luecomelas








one of my auratus vivs








my atelopus








just a few of the many vivs i have for dartfrogs


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

richie.b said:


> personally i wouldnt use exo terras for darts by the time youve messed around with it and got it suitable to house them it wouldnt have been any dearer to use a viv made for darts.
> All my dartfrogs are in ent type vivs heres a few pictures
> my golden mantella
> image
> ...


Wow! They're nice! Do you use false bottoms?
What do you do waterwise?
Cheers


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

given that I was given my exo's for nothing I decided to use them as dart vivs, and yeh they do take a fair bit of alterations to make good for darts! 

but! if I was to have bought the tanks and done them that way, I would have chosen ENT's too! 

your tanks are gorgeous by the way Richie!! love the auratus one! did you not have problems with mould and the cork tube ? I did and had to bin it


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Wow! They're nice! Do you use false bottoms?
> What do you do waterwise?
> Cheers


The atelopus tank and the leuc tank ive put false bottoms in to make streams,all i use then is a powerhead under the false bottom and cork bark or similar for the stream, that way it doesnt matter if it leaks as it all just goes back through the false bottom. I also use hydroleca between the false bottom and soil as drainage. As long as the frogs cant get into the false bottom the water on the stream isnt deep enough for them to drown


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

richie.b said:


> The atelopus tank and the leuc tank ive put false bottoms in to make streams,all i use then is a powerhead under the false bottom and cork bark or similar for the stream, that way it doesnt matter if it leaks as it all just goes back through the false bottom. I also use hydroleca between the false bottom and soil as drainage. As long as the frogs cant get into the false bottom the water on the stream isnt deep enough for them to drown


What about the auratus water?
Cheers for all this info by the way.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> given that I was given my exo's for nothing I decided to use them as dart vivs, and yeh they do take a fair bit of alterations to make good for darts!
> 
> but! if I was to have bought the tanks and done them that way, I would have chosen ENT's too!
> 
> your tanks are gorgeous by the way Richie!! love the auratus one! did you not have problems with mould and the cork tube ? I did and had to bin it


dont get me wrong exo terras are great vivs i use them for all my larger frogs,
and if you were given them free Jenn then i dont blame you :2thumb:
Did have a bit of mould on the cork and on the wood but that was only in the beggining, i do get a lot of mushrooms growing in there, not magic ones either:whistling2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> What about the auratus water?
> Cheers for all this info by the way.


no water in any of the other dartfrog vivs just misted twice daily thats all. Ive only got a stream in the leuc tank because its in the room and i thought it would look better:2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I noticed the mushrooms, they look great! so did you not ad the spores to grow them then? I'm already planning another dart viv lol. got one more exo to use! slightly smaller though this one, it's a 45cm cube one. so not sure on what to do in it, mmmmm. might try a false bottom and a stream, and perservere with the cork tube grrrr.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

richie.b said:


> no water in any of the other dartfrog vivs just misted twice daily thats all. Ive only got a stream in the leuc tank because its in the room and i thought it would look better:2thumb:


Hmmm... I think I might do that then, especially for my first darts.

are mushrooms dangerous to the frogs? They look COOL.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I noticed the mushrooms, they look great! so did you not ad the spores to grow them then? I'm already planning another dart viv lol. got one more exo to use! slightly smaller though this one, it's a 45cm cube one. so not sure on what to do in it, mmmmm. might try a false bottom and a stream, and perservere with the cork tube grrrr.


no the mushrooms just grew theyre in a few of my vivs as well, do look nice though. I like a stream and if you put a false bottom in and dont have a pool at the end of the stream just let the water run back through the false bottom i dont think youll get a problem with drowning. cork tube split down the middle makes a great stream


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Hmmm... I think I might do that then, especially for my first darts.
> 
> are mushrooms dangerous to the frogs? They look COOL.


i dont think the mushrooms are dangerous theyve been growing in some of my vivs for over a year now with know problems.
i would look at leucomelas too auratus look lovely when out but can be very shy


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Hmmm... I think I might do that then, especially for my first darts.
> 
> are mushrooms dangerous to the frogs? They look COOL.


Nah, but his frogs are VERY laid back, man....:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

richie.b said:


> i dont think the mushrooms are dangerous theyve been growing in some of my vivs for over a year now with know problems.
> i would look at leucomelas too auratus look lovely when out but can be very shy


I don't really dig the leucs. I really don't mind shy animals! It makes it even better when you do see them out and about!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Nah, but his frogs are VERY laid back, man....:whistling2:


haha lol'd


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is a pic of my dart viv.









This pic was taken with lights off.

I have found that my darts in this setup are easier to keep than my tree frogs.

I have a 80x40x50cm Betta viv with a false bottom (I used egg crate for the false bottom) and live plants. I am running an external filter to recirculate the water over the water fall in the back left corner and a small pool of water on the right hand side (about 1cm deep), I also have a rain system running once a day and T5 aquarium lighting for 12 hours a day . The frogs, live plants and tropical woodlice seem to like it in there it has now been running for about 9 months.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Horsfield said:


> Here is a pic of my dart viv.
> 
> image
> This pic was taken with lights off.
> ...


Doesn't the egg crate just break down after time? I like your viv. Where did you get it from?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Also, would any of you guys say this was suitable for Darts?
http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-28497-komodo-reptile-habitats-front-and-top-opening-terrarium.aspx
Obviously a larger size than the one pictured/


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Doesn't the egg crate just break down after time? I like your viv. Where did you get it from?


Egg crate is made off plastic they use it for fish eggs to keep them seprate during hatching


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Nah, but his frogs are VERY laid back, man....:whistling2:


ive seen them sitting on them sometimes does that make them TOADSTOOLS:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> ive seen them sitting on them sometimes does that make them TOADSTOOLS:whistling2:


 Groan!

@IBF: Egg crate is used a lot in American setups, I'm not sure how available it is over here.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Groan!
> 
> @IBF: Egg crate is used a lot in American setups, I'm not sure how available it is over here.


IBF? Or IPF? haha

Komodo Reptile Habitats Front and Top Opening Terrarium

suitable guys?


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Also, would any of you guys say this was suitable for Darts?
> Komodo Reptile Habitats Front and Top Opening Terrarium
> Obviously a larger size than the one pictured/



The viv you have linked to there is from the same manufacturer as the Betta viv but are not deep enough for a false bottom. J&K aquatics supply Betta products brand if you contact them they will be able to give you your local dealer they are a reptile and aquatics wholesaler


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> IBF? Or IPF? haha
> 
> Komodo Reptile Habitats Front and Top Opening Terrarium
> 
> suitable guys?


Hey, it could have been 'IVF'!:lol2:
Too many 'shrooms, methinks...:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You can get eggcrate from ebay.

Please stop all this dart talk....my tank is half completed and has been for the last two months :devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Horsfield said:


> The viv you have linked to there is from the same manufacturer as the Betta viv but are not deep enough for a false bottom. J&K aquatics supply Betta products brand if you contact them they will be able to give you your local dealer they are a reptile and aquatics wholesaler


Thank you! I will do that!


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You can get eggcrate from ebay.
> 
> Please stop all this dart talk....my tank is half completed and has been for the last two months :devil:



:lol2: :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You can get eggcrate from ebay.
> 
> Please stop all this dart talk....my tank is half completed and has been for the last two months :devil:


That's because you spend all your money on new tanks and nothing to put inside them. :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> That's because you spend all your money on new tanks and nothing to put inside them. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

well you need to get on and finish it then!! lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, maybe my cash management needs a little work:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok, maybe my cash management needs a little work:whistling2:


Or your tank fetish...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I rub myself against the glass at night


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I rub myself against the glass at night


You're sick.


----------



## DB208860 (Nov 30, 2009)

i got some novice pdf going.....:blowup:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I noticed the mushrooms, they look great! so did you not ad the spores to grow them then? I'm already planning another dart viv lol. got one more exo to use! slightly smaller though this one, it's a 45cm cube one. so not sure on what to do in it, mmmmm. might try a false bottom and a stream, and perservere with the cork tube grrrr.


just so happens I have recently done just that!

Here is my 45cm exoterra cube conversion complete with cork bark waterfall and an egg crate false bottom!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/365733-exo-terra-dart-frog-dwarf.html

and here are some pics of my new arrivals (picked up from dartfrog just before christmas!)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/431731-auratus-have-landed.html

I must say that some of the vivs on this thread are stunning and I am already planning my next one (this dart frog thing is totally addictive!) I have to agree that in hindsight, converting the exoterra is probably more timeconsuming and expensive than buying a purpose built dart frog viv.

*hits dartfrog.co.uk to check out the viv page*


Loving my dip into the dart world.....looks like it might start to take over...the snakes and the lizards are great, I love them all...but I'm definitely gonna have to squeeze in a couple of dart vivs!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## DB208860 (Nov 30, 2009)

try either dendroworld or dendroboard for more bad ideas... it a very bad hobby to start as you end up with more and more lol


i wouldnt change it for a second tho


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I've already packed my room out haha.
Frogs are the best.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have 2 vivs set up and another 2 on the go, its so addictive. My 45x45x60 exo I am using a false bottom wth egg crate I got off ebay. I have made a trap door to access the pump for my waterfall/stream and also an aquarium heater to help with humidity and temp. I am going to try to make a background using expanding foam and cover it with ecco earth. It is taking me ages to get the funds together but I will post some pictures if it all works out ok.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> I have 2 vivs set up and another 2 on the go, its so addictive. My 45x45x60 exo I am using a false bottom wth egg crate I got off ebay. I have made a trap door to access the pump for my waterfall/stream and also an aquarium heater to help with humidity and temp. I am going to try to make a background using expanding foam and cover it with ecco earth. It is taking me ages to get the funds together but I will post some pictures if it all works out ok.


I've got 200 quid from Christmas. I think I'm gonna try and do it on that budget and see what I can do!
Might post a thread about it while I'm making it.
Dart frog viv on a budget haha.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

it can be done! you've just got to shop around, local garden centres are brilliant for picking up plants, you've just got to be careful to wash off the soil, rinse the whole plant well, then grow it on your windowsil in suitable soil for a little while to make it safe, this is how i've just done my latest tank and all in all (bearing in mind I got the tank free!) it has cost me about £80 that includes new lighting hood, lights, and everything you see in the tank!

Also it helps to buy in bulk where you can, cos left overs can be used on another tank!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

bothrops said:


> just so happens I have recently done just that!
> 
> Here is my 45cm exoterra cube conversion complete with cork bark waterfall and an egg crate false bottom!
> 
> ...


 
I saw your thread on this Andy, looks very good! I commented that I have some of these froggies too   and I agree of all the pets I have and have had, the darts are by far my fav! ok maybe the other frogs are close behind lol.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> it can be done! you've just got to shop around, local garden centres are brilliant for picking up plants, you've just got to be careful to wash off the soil, rinse the whole plant well, then grow it on your windowsil in suitable soil for a little while to make it safe, this is how i've just done my latest tank and all in all (bearing in mind I got the tank free!) it has cost me about £80 that includes new lighting hood, lights, and everything you see in the tank!
> 
> Also it helps to buy in bulk where you can, cos left overs can be used on another tank!


That's awesome! I thought it would be way more expensive than that.
Probably gonna start with a fish tank this time around. Dad can help me, he's good with stuff like that!
I will let everyone know how I get on.


----------



## Sundog (Nov 18, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> That's awesome! I thought it would be way more expensive than that.
> Probably gonna start with a fish tank this time around. Dad can help me, he's good with stuff like that!
> I will let everyone know how I get on.


I'm working on a Clearseal aqua-->viv conversion right now for PDFs if your interested. Purpose is to see what can be done on minimum budget. Therefore most expensive item is planned to be the frogs themselves.

So far: 20gal Clearseal aquarium £11.50 Ebay; can expanding foam and can black sealant approx £6 for both; moss cover (woodland); plants divisions of others inc orchids; epiweb branch - free sample :2thumb:; cocofibre + PVU glue --> spare stuff I had lying about...

Most expensive item will be light box (prob exoterra at around £17.99 ). Lid will be removable glass (cut to fit) with 1 or 2 std fly screen vents (£1.20 each).

So far only annoying thing is having to do everything from in the open top so plan carefully in advance where stuff should go. Also no false bottom used making life simpler :gasp:.

Will post pics in a few days when I've finished with the planting.

Good luck!: victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Sundog said:


> I'm working on a Clearseal aqua-->viv conversion right now for PDFs if your interested. Purpose is to see what can be done on minimum budget. Therefore most expensive item is planned to be the frogs themselves.
> 
> So far: 20gal Clearseal aquarium £11.50 Ebay; can expanding foam and can black sealant approx £6 for both; moss cover (woodland); plants divisions of others inc orchids; epiweb branch - free sample :2thumb:; cocofibre + PVU glue --> spare stuff I had lying about...
> 
> ...


I went to my local rep shop today.
They said you can keep darts in an exo terra and just feed them microcrickets instead of fruit flies. I was thinking of doing this!
60x45x45 would be pretty awesome I reckon.
Anyone?


----------



## Sundog (Nov 18, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I went to my local rep shop today.
> They said you can keep darts in an exo terra and just feed them microcrickets instead of fruit flies. I was thinking of doing this!
> 45x45x60 would be pretty awesome I reckon.
> Anyone?


Hi, well from my limited knowledge I would say
1) PDFs in modified <read sealed> exoterra are fine.
2) size and dimension of tank depends on species. Length seems more important than height from what I've seen on this forum - unless you want the more complex climbing species like pumilio? [EDIT: Haha, you edited while I was already typing the reply]
3) Sounds like the rep shop wants you to regularly buy crickets from them every week...
4) varied diet is best for PDFs; fruitflies, springtails, woodlice + occas. microcrickets and/or waxworms


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Microcrickets are hard to keep alive. If you order flies/weevils ect from mad4frogs on here they will last ages.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

If money is an issue it is much cheaper to breed you own fruit flies, springtails and woodlice and it's not that hard. The trouble with crickets they can hide out in your viv for weeks then all of a sudden a massive cricket appears that can hurt your frogs. Also micros are just as likely to escape as fruit flies as some are even smaller than the flies. I would rather have the flies escape than crickets. I tend to leave either a piece of fruit in the viv or in a bowl outside of the viv to attract the flies. I have also got a 'pooter' that the kids use to catch escapies, great fun! I have 3 tincs in a 45x45x60 exo and even though they are supposed to be terrestrial they love to climb, especially the waterfall. As long as you block up all the holes and cover 1/2 to 2/3 of the mesh to keep up humidity they are fine.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hehe. I used to catch live food with a pooter, years ago! Memories!:lol2:


----------

